# Kada Pak Ratt



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone have any info on these? I couldn't anything. Pretty cheap, might be a option for someone like me that only gets a few bikepacks in a year.

Kada Pak Ratt Large Roll Down Seat Bag Bike Packing Bag | eBay


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Skeeno said:


> Anyone have any info on these? I couldn't anything. Pretty cheap, might be a option for someone like me that only gets a few bikepacks in a year.
> 
> Kada Pak Ratt Large Roll Down Seat Bag Bike Packing Bag | eBay


It looks like an acceptable offshore knock-off of the bags that the onshore guys have imagineered, evolved, and perfected through the years.

It was inevitable that the cheap knockoffs would come. That doesn't _have_ to mean it's inevitable that we buy them instead of from the 'local' guys.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ Yup, local/independent bagmakers have secret "mojo" hidden in their handmade bags, and it's cool knowing exactly who made your bag. With that said, get what you can get so you can start your fun. From the looks of the picture it seems to be decently made.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just bought the "Kada Pak Ratt 2" and will test this thing out. It wont be on a true bikepacking trip due to winter but it will get stuffed with plenty of cans of beer this winter.

Will get some pics of it once it arrives. Found it on amazon for $44.99, at that price it's worth a shot. I realize PR and Rev are solid but I can't justify that price on something that won't be used too often for actual bikepacking, it will replace my backpack on fatbike winter rides though.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll be curious to see how it is stability-wise. It seems like anyone can make a seat bag, but only a few total geniuses can make one that doesn't sway all over the place. Let us know what you find!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll load it with a twelve pack and do tricks.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

"I can't justify the price"

Well, of course you can. 

When asked if we want to pay $5.00 or $2.50 for a burger, all of us are going to have the same answer. Unless money is literally no object to you, you can always find a way to talk yourself into "needing" to save the money you're not spending when you buy a cheap knock-off.

It comes down to values. I'm not talking about a moral imperative to shop local "because USA good and China bad."

I'm talking about valuing the people in your backyard who are making something with their hands to make a living. I'm talking about a cycling community in the United States where individuals network with eachother to create a larger, living network of cycling culture. I'm talking about buying something made right, by a dude you know personally that can always repair it, so that you save in the long run.

My bikepacking is about me (Max) but it's also about Eric Parsons at Revelate Designs up in AK, Nick Smolinske at Rogue Panda over in AZ, The Oveja Negra folks out of Salida, CO, Big Dave over at Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks in El Paso, TX, and the expert framemakers in Taiwan that put my bike together in the first place. You have to pay more to have something made by an expert, but my stuff lasts longer than the alternative and I like to think I'm enacting upon the things in my life that I value by investing in them.


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Why spend $45 plus $16 shipped on something when you could spend $25 total? I was looking at the kada the reviews were bad. I just ordered the alpkit airlock tapered 13L. https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered
The reviews I have found have been good, while it is imported it is made in the UK so a person can still stand on moral anti-asia ground . I plan on using it on shorter trips and on longer trips use it with the revelate terrapin.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

floorguy said:


> Why spend $45 plus $16 shipped on something when you could spend $25 total? I was looking at the kada the reviews were bad. I just ordered the alpkit airlock tapered 13L. https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered
> The reviews I have found have been good, while it is imported it is made in the UK so a person can still stand on moral anti-asia ground . I plan on using it on shorter trips and on longer trips use it with the revelate terrapin.


Ahhh, your link points to it being "sold" by a UK firm, but the specs for the bag clearly state that it is made in China


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

floorguy said:


> Why spend $45 plus $16 shipped on something when you could spend $25 total? I was looking at the kada the reviews were bad. I just ordered the alpkit airlock tapered 13L. https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered
> The reviews I have found have been good, while it is imported it is made in the UK so a person can still stand on moral anti-asia ground . I plan on using it on shorter trips and on longer trips use it with the revelate terrapin.


Some of alpkit's products are made in the UK example is their framebag and boulder mats but a lot is made in China, like the item you linked to.

The Kada was $44 shipped.


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Well crap they must have changed it recently because when I was looking the description clearly said made in their UK facility. 

The kada to get it here in Alaska has an additional $16 shipping charge through ebay. Either way I am still ahead by $19 going with the alpkit.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Kada-Large-Pa...id=1448378612&sr=8-1&keywords=kada+pak+ratt+2

This is where I ordered from.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Uraltour.com from Russia has some pretty low prices. Cottage couple making them. This seatbag was $54 shipped, I believe.


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Right on. I couldn't find it anywhere other than ebay when I was looking. Good luck with it. My alpkit piece should be here this week hopefully I will be using it for a trip next week down part of the resurrection trail.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well so far so good. I had it on a ride today with items:

Stanley Food Jar Insulated w/ chicken noodle soup
Marmot Down Jacket
45Nrth Merino Gloves
Merino beanie

The buckles are quite large, and at each end of the straps it has a velcro piece that I can connect when I roll up the excess. Someone I rode with had a revelate seat pack which was smaller overall and had smaller straps. The revelate straps are nicer but the kada are durable enough I think. 

I will be getting a cook set very soon which is pretty light and I will load that up in the bag for testing and see how it handles will all the items I listed earlier and maybe a sleeping bag for giggles.

Will get pics when I can but it is caked in mud right now.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the Kada and can stuff my hammock, tarp, cooking set, some food, and clothes in it before I feel it's full.

It's pretty stable with little to no sway back and forth noticed and is skinny enough that I use it on my Pivot Mach 429 with no rubbing against the tires. 

I would say it's a great deal but whatever they use for the inner lining to make it "water resistant" dries out FAST and is cracking and falling apart. While the bag is still completely functional any weather resistance it had is gone with the absence of the inner lining.

I'd say save your money and buy something better.


----------



## bikewagon (May 10, 2007)

Bradym77 said:


> I have the Kada and can stuff my hammock, tarp, cooking set, some food, and clothes in it before I feel it's full.
> 
> It's pretty stable with little to no sway back and forth noticed and is skinny enough that I use it on my Pivot Mach 429 with no rubbing against the tires.
> 
> ...


You have the first generation product, the inner liner has been upgraded with the second bag. Call or email bikewagon customer service and have them look up your order, we'll sell you the new pak ratt 2 for $25 dollars shipped since you bought the first pack and had issues with the liner. The Pak Ratt 2 has wider straps, stronger weather resistant buckles, and a much thicker inner liner.


----------



## dire wolf (Dec 2, 2009)

A critique of the Pak Ratt in real conditions: I took the Pak Ratt 1 out for 3 days on the Colorado Trail this summer from Denver to Breck. One saddle rail buckle broke day one from a washout in a sandy section. Another broke day three. Pieces of the inner liner continually tore off.

But the major problem: the seatpost strap is too weak. It started tearing out on my very first test ride when loaded with a few light layers and a jar of peanut butter. I reinforced it with needle/thread after the test ride, and it held ok for the tour. The seatpost strap really needs some solid material to back against on the interior. Otherwise it'll keep ripping out. As far as weight I loaded it with an ultralight shell, beanie, fleece gloves, merino top and bottom, nano puff vest, and MSR titanium tea kettle with alcohol can stove. I didn't weigh the loaded bag, but it was fairly light with room to spare.

Bottom line, I'll buy a Revelate or similar quality for the next trip.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dire wolf said:


> Bottom line, I'll buy a Revelate or similar quality for the next trip.


Smart :thumbsup:


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

dire wolf said:


> A critique of the Pak Ratt in real conditions: I took the Pak Ratt 1 out for 3 days on the Colorado Trail this summer from Denver to Breck. One saddle rail buckle broke day one from a washout in a sandy section. Another broke day three. Pieces of the inner liner continually tore off.


Make sure to let them know what went wrong so they can improve it.

I totally get the whole made in Asia vs US argument, but the fact remains that the guys in the US could outsource their non-custom work (while demanding high standards) and free more time for custom work creating loads of win. Nobody can afford to stick their head in the sand and act as if they'll be able to resist market forces indefinitely.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

richde said:


> Make sure to let them know what went wrong so they can improve it.
> 
> I totally get the whole made in Asia vs US argument, but the fact remains that the guys in the US could outsource their non-custom work (while demanding high standards) and free more time for custom work creating loads of win. Nobody can afford to stick their head in the sand and act as if they'll be able to resist market forces indefinitely.


There are many domestic craftsmen building all sorts of things [frames, forks, components, bags, etc...] doing just fine despite cheaper Asian options.

So I'd argue that nobody has to cave to the low cost option because a simplistic view of economics is presented.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

richde said:


> Make sure to let them know what went wrong so they can improve it.
> 
> I totally get the whole made in Asia vs US argument, but the fact remains that the guys in the US could outsource their non-custom work (while demanding high standards) and free more time for custom work creating loads of win. Nobody can afford to stick their head in the sand and act as if they'll be able to resist market forces indefinitely.


There's a big difference between sticking your head in the sand and desiring to offer a high quality, onshore made product for a few $ more.

Some people, and I count myself among them, would much rather pay those few extra $ and know that we supported a person's dream, their quality of life, and their family's continued happiness.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

bikewagon said:


> You have the first generation product, the inner liner has been upgraded with the second bag. Call or email bikewagon customer service and have them look up your order, we'll sell you the new pak ratt 2 for $25 dollars shipped since you bought the first pack and had issues with the liner. The Pak Ratt 2 has wider straps, stronger weather resistant buckles, and a much thicker inner liner.


I've emailed after you replied on here and also sent you a PM on here with no response. Is it still possible to get the Pak Ratt 2 for $25?


----------



## bikewagon (May 10, 2007)

Yes, that's still available, just reference this thread. Please CC Dale At Bikewagon dot com when you send it and I'll follow up to make sure there are no issues.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

bikewagon said:


> Yes, that's still available, just reference this thread. Please CC Dale At Bikewagon dot com when you send it and I'll follow up to make sure there are no issues.


Great, thanks! I just sent the email!


----------

